

Ask HN: static files(on server) analytics? - thomasswift

I have a few sites one running apache and on nginx. Does anyone have any tips or techniques for parsing the log files for gathering analytics on what files are being downloaded from straight direct requests?<p>I ask because I use google analytics, which satisfies my analytics needs for regular site interaction, but would like to watch on pure file requests.
======
noodle
awstats will, i _think_ , fit your needs.

------
utnick
cat access.log | grep staticfilename | wc -l

------
thomasswift
thanks guys

